# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  راهنمایی در مورد استیمول

## majidsoft

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من در استیمول با ارسال پارامتر مقادیری را به ریپورت می فرستم حالا می خواهم در هر رکورد اگر یک فیلد خاص مقدارش مثلا برابر یک شد در یک تکست باکس یک رشته را چاپ کند 
با تشکر

----------


## majidsoft

من در کریستال یک formula field درست می کردم و این کد رو توش می نوشتم
if {rest.rest}=1 then
'روزكار'
else if {rest.rest}=2 then
'نوبتكار'
else if {rest.rest}=3 then
'ساعتي'

----------


## iman_22a

> من در کریستال یک formula field درست می کردم و این کد رو توش می نوشتم
> if {rest.rest}=1 then
> 'روزكار'
> else if {rest.rest}=2 then
> 'نوبتكار'
> else if {rest.rest}=3 then
> 'ساعتي'


همین کار را با کمی تغییر توی محیط دیزاین Stimul Report انجام بدین . توی Text editor مربوط به یک لیبل و توی بخش Expression . بگردی ، پیداش می کنی .

----------


## majidsoft

با سلام
با تشکر از شما بله من هم همینو می دونستم  و بالاخره پیداش کردم حالا برای اون دوستانی که شاید احتیاج بهش پیدا کنن می ذارم
{Choose(rest.rest, "day", "none", "night")}

----------


## majidsoft

حالا یک سوال دیگه 
من یک تکست باکس درست کردم که با دستور choose سه مقدار را چک می کنه که اگر یکی از مقدارها درست بود در تکست باکس یک می ذاره حالا من می خوام در آخر گزارش جمع این تکست باکسها را به من نمایش بده وقتی در تکست باکس کد دهی می کنم که مقدار تکست باکس قبلی را count کنه اون تکست باکس رو نمی شناسه فقط فیلدهایی که از دیتابیس خونده شدن رو قبول می کنه

----------


## محمدجواد67

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز و آرزوی قبولی طاعات و عبادات 
من از استیمول 2012 استفاده می کنم و تمام گذارش های پروژه رو هم ساختم ولی عبارت demo رو نمی دونم چطور از پس زمینه گذارش ها بردارم تو پست ها رو نگاه کردم متوجه شدم که باید استیمول رو کرک کنم اما کرک استیمول 2012 رو ندارم  کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## ZENDAR

سلام دوستان من یه مشکل دارم در استیمول نمیدونم چرا موقع گزارش گرفتن فیلد هایی که عدد هستند رو تو فرم گزارش میاره ولی رشته هارو نمیاره ...لطفا اگه کسی راحل این مشکلو میدونه راهنمایی کنه

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام دوستان من یه مشکل دارم در استیمول نمیدونم چرا موقع گزارش گرفتن فیلد هایی که عدد هستند رو تو فرم گزارش میاره ولی رشته هارو نمیاره ...لطفا اگه کسی راحل این مشکلو میدونه راهنمایی کنه


نوع فیلد ها را برسی کنید.
و اتصال به فرم

----------


## vb341

فکر میکنم باید از تایع   IIF (bool condition, object truePart, object falsePart)
استفاده کنی

----------

